# Daten in *.txt schreiben



## Bench (29. Okt 2008)

Hi zusammen,

habe ein Problem.

Ich möchte Daten in ein Textfile schreiben, welches sich in meinen Resourcen befindet.

Ich lese die Datren folgendermaßen ein:

```
public void gibDatenzurueck() throws IOException {
        InputStream in = new BufferedInputStream(getClass().getResourceAsStream("/Daten.txt"));
        String line;
        while ((line = readLine(in)) != null) {
            System.out.println(line);
        }
    }

    public static String readLine(InputStream in) throws IOException {
        StringBuffer buf = new StringBuffer();
        int r;
        while ((r = in.read()) != -1) {
            if (r == '\r') {
                continue;
            } else if (r == '\n') {
                break;
            } else {
                buf.append((char) r);
            }
        }
        return r == -1 && buf.length() == 0 ? null : buf.toString();
    }
```

Das funktioniert auch wunderbar.

Jetzt habe ich bloß keinen Plan, wie ich einen String (z.B "Hallo Welt") in diese Daten.txt reinschreiben kann!?!?!?!?

Bitte helft mir!

Danke Bench


----------



## The_S (29. Okt 2008)

Gar nicht.

Für sowas werden RecordSets verwendet!


----------



## Bench (29. Okt 2008)

Hi,

ok, hast du mir vielleicht einen Link, wo ich mich da schlau machen kann!?

Danke Bench


----------



## The_S (29. Okt 2008)

jo, http://www.google.de


----------



## Bench (29. Okt 2008)

Hi,

ok habe das jetzt einigermaßen kappiert. Aber meine Frage ist:

Wie werden die Daten (RecordStore) gehalten, wenn das Handy z.B ausgeschalten wird.

Habe das so verstanden, dass die RecordStores wie Arrays sind und somit die Daten nur zu Laufzeit da sind.
Wie werden die Daten gespeichert?

Danke Bench


----------



## The_S (30. Okt 2008)

Nein, ein RecordStore wird dauerhaft gespeichert - auch nachdem das Handy ausgeschalten wurde!


----------



## ice-breaker (30. Okt 2008)

und wenn man doch in eine Datei schreiben will gibt es die FileConnection-API (oder so ähnlich) muss das Handy aber unterstützen, ist also nihct im Standardumfang von J2ME


----------



## The_S (31. Okt 2008)

Und man muss (jedes Mal wenn man den Ordner wechselt) einen "Sicherheitshinweis" bestätigen - sofern man nicht ein total überteuertes Zertifikat hat und das ausführende Handy zuuuuuuuuufällig selbiges ebenfalls "besitzt".


----------

